# Refurbished Kindle Fire -- $169



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Prominent on the Kindle Fire product page:

*Save $30 with a Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire*

Each Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire is tested, certified, and repackaged like new. Comes with the same one-year limited warranty as a brand-new Kindle Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I didn't already have one....

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

My cousin alerted me to this the other day and bit on one. After testing his out, I ordered one for myself. Waiting for it now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> My cousin alerted me to this the other day and bit on one. After testing his out, I ordered one for myself. Waiting for it now...


Yay! Fire alert!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I didn't already have one....
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. Me too.  But, even at that price, I can't justify TWO!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay! Fire alert!
> 
> Betsy


Or. . . .would that be. . . . .Fire Alarm. . . .actually. . . it could still be Fire Watch.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Where there's smoke, there's Fire.

I may have to snag one for my brother.  His birthday is coming up, and he wants a new toy to play with.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Been playing around with it for a couple of hours now...I must say I'm really impressed with this little unit so far.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

My boss was checking out my Kindle Fire today because she wants to treat herself to a tablet.  She was leaning toward the Fire because she has a K3 which she really loves and the price is right!  But she thought the screen was too small.  I think she is now thinking iPad 2 because they are less expensive now.


----------

